# Point Kettenspanner, isser schuld ?



## Jakeschimoto (26. Juli 2006)

Halloa,

ich habe den besagten Kettenspanner in Kombination mit einem einfachen SS-Ritzel und nem 22er Shimano Kettenblatt montiert.Die Kette ist ebenfalls neu und Shimano HG 70. Die Kette habe ich so abgelängt, dass der Kettenspanner, wie üblich ordentlich unter Spannung steht. Nun ist aber ********, weil bei jedem festern Antritt rutscht und knackt die Kette hinten durch. Kann es sein, dass der Spanner einfach zu schwach ist ?

Kette und Ritzel sollten doch eigentlich zu einander passen?!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil?

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## snake999acid (26. Juli 2006)

das selbe bei mir?
frage: neue kette neues Ritzel?

möglich ist auch: dass die kette nun ZU kurz ist und nun ZU viel spannung vorhanden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (26. Juli 2006)

Es kann auch sein dass die Kettenlinie nicht optimal, oder dass das Rädchen vom Kettenspanner nicht genau positioniert ist.


----------



## snake999acid (26. Juli 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann auch sein dass die Kettenlinie nicht optimal, oder dass das Rädchen vom Kettenspanner nicht genau positioniert ist.


naja ich denk, wenn er scho ins forum schreibt, und das zeug auch selber ans rad gepackt hat, wird er scho ne gewisse ahnung haben oder ?


----------



## hopmonkey (26. Juli 2006)

kann ja trotzdem n bißchen verdreht sein, schaltauge verbogen etc....

je mehr spannung, desto intoleranter ist das ganze bei kleinsten ungenauigkeiten....

Sollte das "einfache ss ritzel" evtl von surly sein, dann liegts daran....

beweise hier


----------



## Pankowtrialer (26. Juli 2006)

moin, sag ma ist das der kettenspanner mit einem oder mit zwei röllchen?
wenn es der point mit einem ist, drück er die kette nach oben oder nach unten (rein vom anbau geht beides aber nur eine version bringt die nötige spannung beim latschen)?


----------



## snake999acid (26. Juli 2006)

Pankowtrialer schrieb:
			
		

> moin, sag ma ist das der kettenspanner mit einem oder mit zwei röllchen?
> wenn es der point mit einem ist, drück er die kette nach oben oder nach unten (rein vom anbau geht beides aber nur eine version bringt die nötige spannung beim latschen)?


denk mal nach utnen bei 1 rolle oder? also rein logisch spannt er nach unten weg
bei 2 rollen is es wie bei ner schaltung umgekehrt, das obere drück gegen das utnere weg


----------



## Pankowtrialer (26. Juli 2006)

@snake999acid
nö, eben nich....schau dir mal die bilder von hopmonkey seinem link an...
hab nen kumpel mit eigenem bike-laden und der meinte der spannt so (wie auf den bilder) besser bzw. richtig.


----------



## frontlinepunk (26. Juli 2006)

ich selber fahre den ss2, also den mit 2 rollen, der funzt eigentlich ganz gut. meine freundin hat sie den ss1 gekauft. den mussten wir etwas umbauen, weil er definitiv zu schwar war, bei jedem noch so kleinen schlag war die kette runter.
jetzt haben wir etwas improvisiert und der ss1 drückt nun von unten gegen die Kette und wird mittels gummiband (vom bau, keine ahnung...) nach oben gezogen. sieht zwar mäßig aus, aber jetzt gibt es überhaupt keine probleme mehr!

ich würde definitiv auf den ss1 tippen, der ist einfach zu schwach! der ss2 geht eigentlich in ordnung, 100% leider nicht...

...soweit meine erfahrung...


----------



## Jakeschimoto (26. Juli 2006)

Hossa!

danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten. also die Kettenlinie ist, mit Verlaub, bombig Das Schaltauge ist ebenfalls noch gerade, ich tippe halt auch drauf, dass das Ding (richtig SS1) zu schwach ist. Ich hatte erst die Vermutung, das Schaltröllchen von dem Ding wäre zu schwach gezahnt, also das die Zähne zu kurz sind, und nicht genug in die Kette greifen. Die Kette also über das Röllchen rutscht. Aber die Rollen von nem normalen Schaltwerk sahen auch nicht besser als. 
Zur Zeit drückt er noch von Oben auf die Kette, sollte das aber von unten besser sein, muss ich ihn einfach nur drehen ?


----------



## ecols (28. Juli 2006)

hatte das gleiche problem.. da hilft nur matrossches tuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Juli 2006)

Wieos braucht man bittesschön eine stark gespannt kette? Es soll halt nicht wie wild rumwabbeln aber stark spannen ist doch nicht nötig.
Meine Kette ist fast überhaupt nicht gespannt und rutscht nie durch. An der stärke der Spannung sollte es nicht liegen


----------



## Jakeschimoto (28. Juli 2006)

Die Spannung alleine war es auch nicht, ich habe testweise ein altes Schaltwerk montiert, und es klappt perfekt. Kette rutscht nicht mehr. Das SS-Ritzel wurde wohl von der Kette nicht genug "umschlungen" nach unten hin. Bei einem Schaltwerk kann man das ja durch die Spannschraube einstellen, nun ist es klasse! Leider wiegt das Schaltwerk auch mehr als doppelt so viel. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Point SS-2 ?


----------



## AmericanChesser (28. Juli 2006)

Jakeschimoto schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spannung alleine war es auch nicht, ich habe testweise ein altes Schaltwerk montiert, und es klappt perfekt. Kette rutscht nicht mehr. Das SS-Ritzel wurde wohl von der Kette nicht genug "umschlungen" nach unten hin. Bei einem Schaltwerk kann man das ja durch die Spannschraube einstellen, nun ist es klasse! Leider wiegt das Schaltwerk auch mehr als doppelt so viel. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Point SS-2 ?




Es gibt von DMR nen SS Spanner der nach Oben Spant und keine Feder!
Funktionirt beim meinem DirtBike perfekt!


----------



## ride (28. Juli 2006)

a propos kettenspanner. meiner (am 20" levelboss) ist mir heute gerade kaputt gegangen. der Kettenspanner war von anfang an schon dran als ich das bike (gebraucht)gekauft habe, brauche ich nun wieder einen oder hält das rad auch ohne? fahrt ihr alle mit kettenspanner?


----------



## frontlinepunk (29. Juli 2006)

wie schon gesagt, ich habe denn ss2 und finde ihn ganz gut... 2mal hat er mich im stichgelassen und ich habe ins leere getreten, aber verglichen mit der anzahl der geglückten landungen ist es definitiv in ordnung. das tolle an ihm ist halt, dass du bei der kettenspannung sehr gut variieren kannst, einmal durch verschieben des kompletten spanners und zum anderen durch umstecken des unteren röllchens.

wenn man glück hat, dann passt das ganze auch ohne kettenspanner, ist halt vom rahmen, ritzel kettenblatt usw. abhängig (bmxkette mit halben gliedern..)


----------



## funky^jAY (30. Juli 2006)

kettenspanner am 20" ?? soas gibts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmericanChesser (30. Juli 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> kettenspanner am 20" ?? soas gibts?




Das sind die Dinger um das Hinterrad nach hinten zu verschiben!


----------



## insane (31. Juli 2006)

Hi, 
also bei mir ging es ohne Kettenspanner nicht. Nach ein paar mal stark reintreten war das Hinterrad krum drin  

Und ich bin jetzt nicht so das Kraftmonster 

Also ohne Kettenspanner würde ich nicht mehr fahren....



			
				ride schrieb:
			
		

> a propos kettenspanner. meiner (am 20" levelboss) ist mir heute gerade kaputt gegangen. der Kettenspanner war von anfang an schon dran als ich das bike (gebraucht)gekauft habe, brauche ich nun wieder einen oder hält das rad auch ohne? fahrt ihr alle mit kettenspanner?


----------



## Schevron (31. Juli 2006)

jup. ohne kettenspanner sollte man ein 20" net fahren.
ersten die verrutschproblematik und wenn man die schrauben so anknallt das nix mehr verrutscht gräbt sich das in die ausfallenden ein und ruiniert sie


----------

